# K9 and Mcafee problem



## thl (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm using K9 web filter software and Mcafee 8.7 version in my computer.
It was working fine but now K9 is blocking almost all websites.
I put k9 exe as exception in antivirus and firewall but not solved.

i think K9 version 4. is making problem.

please help me.


----------

